# Bug Jam 2012 Pictures



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Me and a few mates went to Bug Jam last month at Santa Pod, i have never been before but had a excellent day

Here's some of my pictures


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Brian


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Some tidy dubs there!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic! Sex Wee City! I went to the first 5 Bug Jams then stopped going because of all the arseyness and politics. It's great to see that the scene is as active as it ever was and there is some serious money being spent to keep these iconic cars alive and better than new.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I'm such a sucker for Dubs - would love to own my own one day!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Some amazing dubs there !


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic - takes me right back. My first car bought in 1978 was a 1975 "P-Reg" Beetle in Merino Yellow.

Great pix.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

best for me was picture 1(There#s a few others of the same Type 2)

only thing is... looks  stupid without the badge.. really needs a Black VW badge on there to break up the white.. then it'd be perfect.


----------

